# : 75,76

## svetasazonova79

:    ,    :
75.1(1) 80
10  75.1(1)

----------


## .

80 .     .
86 ,

----------


## svetasazonova79

:     - ,    ?

----------


## .

,   .      .

----------


## svetasazonova79

"   ,  ,              ,  : 10000 "  ..

----------


## svetasazonova79

, ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## svetasazonova79

80,  86,         ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,  ,              ,  : 10000


      , ?
   .  86       .

----------


## svetasazonova79

9         ,        ? :EEK!:    ?

----------


## .

.    4

----------


## svetasazonova79

-, :
  75  86, 
                     10  75
?

----------


## zas77

> , ,


  ,    .
       ,       ,    .        ,    , ** *),   __ .  
*-   ,            :Wow: 
       ""     ,           80 " ", 82 " ", 83 " ". ,       -    . 83 " ".

----------


## zas77

> -, :
>   75  86, 
>                      10  75
> ?


.
 :
1) 76 / 86 - 

2) 50, 51, 10 ...  / 76 -

----------


## svetasazonova79

:  76,   75   ?(   :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## zas77

> :  76,   75   ?(   )


 , ..         , ,   .  .
             99 / 84  84 / 86.  . 84   , ..      ,      (   ).

*      .*

----------


## .

75       .     .

----------


## UncleMike

(  ,   ..),     ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

.   20/26 ,     86.    86

----------


## UncleMike

> .   20/26 ,     86.    86

----------


## UncleMike

> .   20/26 ,     86.    86


            ?

----------


## .

-     ?

----------


## UncleMike

> -     ?


     .  , ,     .

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## UncleMike

> ?   ?


 .       .    ?         -  .      .   20,  86.

----------


## zas77

> .  , ,     .


     ?
 ,   ,       - '  .   ? .  ?

----------


## .

*UncleMike*,    ,   .      ,

----------


## UncleMike

> ?
>  ,   ,       - '  .   ? .  ?


 .      ,           .       .     ,          .          ,               -     .     -    .            , ,        .  -    .    ,        86.    ,    ,      .

----------


## zas77

> -


   .
     . 
  - ͨ,  .     '   . 
,   .     - ,       . 
 ,        (   ).

,   86.
    , ..   .  ,    .

----------


## UncleMike

> *UncleMike*,    ,   .      ,


, ,       . ,       .    -  ?         ,    .     .    20  86 .   -   ?

----------


## UncleMike

> .
>      . 
>   - ͨ,  .     '   . 
> ,   .     - ,       . 
>  ,        (   ).
> 
> ,   86.
>     , ..   .  ,    .


.   .        .      
 20  86 .  ,      20 ,     86, ,  ,    8620,   .   .  08   .     ,  86        0820?

----------


## zas77

> 20 ,     86, ,  ,    8620,   .


 " "? 
  ,       .
   ?
      ?  :Wow: 
         .

        ...          .     ()    76.z / 86.     ,   50 (51) / 76.z.  
 ,  . 86    ,      %      -   .
        -           .

 . 20     86 / 20.
     ,    ,            . 96, .. 86 / 96,        96 / 20.

----------


## zas77

*UncleMike*
,      ,   (),   ?

----------


## UncleMike

> " "? 
>   ,       .
>    ?
>       ? 
>          .


, !     .  ,    ,    -   .  ,     . ,   " " - "...   ".     (     )   .           .    .     ,   ,    ,      . (),              .    .

----------


## UncleMike

> " "? 
> 
>         ...          .     ()    76.z / 86.     ,   50 (51) / 76.z.


,   ,   - ,    , , , ,   ..       .   .    -

----------


## UncleMike

> " "? 
>  ,  . 86    ,      %      -   .
>         -           .
> 
>  . 20     86 / 20.
>      ,    ,            . 96, .. 86 / 96,        96 / 20.


!      . 96 ,    .       " ".   ,    86/20     .        .       ( )... ...     .      20  - 60  19    86.
  : 86/60  86/19,  86/20  20/08

----------


## UncleMike

> *UncleMike*
> ,      ,   (),   ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## UncleMike

> " "? 
> 
>      ,    ,            . 96, .. 86 / 96,        96 / 20.


      96.      .     86?

----------


## zas77

1.	, ,       ,       ?
2.	 λ               ?
3.	  96  20  .   . 86.    , , 
86.1    ( ),
86.2     ( ),
86.3   .
4. . 19  ?     ,    ?
5.  . 08  01   . ,    .
6.   .    . 
         -  ?
    ,   ,   ?   ,

----------


## UncleMike

> 1.	, ,       ,       ?
> 2.	 λ               ?


  -   ,     ...
  -   ,  ...

----------


## UncleMike

> 1.	
> 3.	  96  20  .   . 86.    , , 
> 86.1    ( ),
> 86.2     ( ),
> 86.3   .


 . !!!    ?!     .   !   !  !

----------


## UncleMike

> 1.	
> 4. . 19  ?     ,    ?


 -   ,     ,     ,      .. ,          .         .

----------


## UncleMike

> 1.	
> 5.  . 08  01   . ,    .


       ?       ?

----------


## UncleMike

> 1.	
> 6.   .    . 
>          -  ?
>     ,   ,   ?   ,


       .
     ,   ,  , ...    ,     .  , ,     , ...

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,  , ... 
> 1)    ,     . 
> 2)  , ,     , ...


1)   "   "?     ?          ?      ? 
     /   ?
2)         .      .     ?  ,  .

----------


## zas77

()    .          ,              (  ).

PS.    ,      ,         .

----------


## UncleMike

> ()    .          ,              (  ).
> 
> PS.    ,      ,         .


  .     ,  , ,  ,          .           (     ).       , .    .
    .   .     ,    .        ,    .  ,    ..            ,   .    ,  ,  .         ,      .    .

----------


## UncleMike

> 1)   "   "?     ?          ?      ? 
>      /   ?


  .        ,   , -      .  ,  ,  .  ,         .    . ,   ,   .  ,          ,           6.
      .       .  ?     ?  ?

----------


## zas77

> .  ?     ?  ?


  ,      #   .    .   .

----------


## UncleMike

> ,      #   .    .   .


41, 42, 43

----------


## zas77

,       ( ,  -   - )

 # 41.  
** . ,   (., . )      . 19.1 "   ",           , ..  86 /  19.1.

   #42.  . 08  01.
 ,    ,   .  08    . 
  01 /  08 ,        . 

   #43     .

----------


## UncleMike

> ,       ( ,  -   - )
> 
>  # 41.  
> ** . ,   (., . )      . 19.1 "   ",           , ..  86 /  19.1.
> 
>    #42.  . 08  01.
>  ,    ,   .  08    . 
>   01 /  08 ,        .


   "".      .    .          : 50/76, 76/86 -         ; 71/50 -  ; 60/71, 19/71 -  ; 86/60, 86|19 -  . : 50,76, 60, 19, 71, 86   .     08 ?  ,    : 50/76, 76/86 -         ; 71/50 -  ; 60/71, 19/71 -  ; 20/60, 20/19 -    ; 08/20 -     . :   86 -    (),   08 -  ().  ,     .
.

----------


## .

*UncleMike*,     .     .   ,     ,

----------


## UncleMike

> *UncleMike*,     .     .   ,     ,


.     ,  .   ,         .   ,  20    08?     , .

----------


## UncleMike

> *UncleMike*,     .     .   ,     ,


   .
        .  .  :
*1*.  : 
 1   
 2      

: 

     (        ,     ) 


          ( ) 

       ,     
      ,     (      ) 

* 2.*  ( 1) (   30  ,    ) 2  ( 2- ) 
     ( 2) (   30  ,    ) 2  ( 2- ) 
     (   28  ,    ) 35  ( 2- ) 
      (   20  ,    ) 14  ( 2- ) 
       (   20 ) 15  ( 3- ) 
       (   20 ) 10  ( 3- ) 
      (   30 ) 6  ( 2- ) 
    9       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
 - (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
   (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
        (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
           (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
          (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
            (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
        (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
     (       30 ) 1  ( 2- ) 
       (   15  ,    ) 9  ( 2- ) 
  ?

----------


## .

*UncleMike*,     ?         .      .

----------


## UncleMike

> *UncleMike*,     ?         .      .


    -.   4/99.  ,  -  -  .   .
   .
.

----------

